# I was given a limb...



## Ray-CA (Jul 24, 2021)

..of what I was told is Black Locust and it was mentioned that it was reactive to black light.  Finally got it cut and dried a bit today.  WOW! This stuff is really


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jul 24, 2021)

Pink , yellow and green ! You got a bonus .


----------



## mark james (Jul 24, 2021)

Way cool!


----------

